# mini ITX Mittelklasse PC Kaufberatung



## zeugs8472 (28. August 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen Ich hab mir vorgenommen zum Jahresende hin meinen fast 5 Jahre alten PC Aufzurüsten bzw. Wollte ich mir was komplett neues zusammen bauen. Ich dachte da, auch aus Platzgründen bedingt, an einen Mini-ITX PC. Da mein PC Hardwarewissen mitlerweile 4-5 Jahre alt ist und somit aus der Steinzeit stammt, hab ich nicht alzuviel Ahnung von der aktuellen Hardware inbezug auf gute Mittelklasse.
Mein Unwissen fängt schon beim Gehäuse an hab keine Ahnung was ich nehmen soll kann euch nur die maximalen Kosten sagen.
ca. 500€ - 600€ (für den kompletten PC nicht fürs Gehäuse)

Und noch die Frage was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Mini-ITX und µATX 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir tips und evtl. Links geben Grüße Zeugs


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

Mini ITX ist halt echt SEHR klein - da hast Du Probleme bei der Wärme und mit guten Grafikkarten, da die ja auch mehr Platz brauchen -  und Belüftung benötigt halt auch Platz. Bist Du sicher, dass µATX nicht reicht? Vor allem sind "gute" ITX-Gehäuse mit genügend Platz nicht so billig, ein Einsteiger in  µATX aber kriegst Du ab 30€, und 30 statt 80-90€ ist bei Deinem Budget evlt schon nicht unwichtig?

Hier ist ein Special u.a mit nem ITX-PC: Steam-Box im Eigenbau: So stellt ihr einen spielefähigen HTPC fürs Wohnzimmer zusammen - Steam-Box selber gebaut: Fortsetzung ITX-Gamer-HTPC ab 500 Euro  da hat sich bis jetzt auch nicht viel verändert, bei der Fesplatte sind wohl 1TB für den Preis drin.


----------



## zeugs8472 (29. August 2012)

Hast recht wird wohl ein  µATX da hab ich mehr Luft und das reicht auch. Optisches Laufwerk kann ich im Budget weglassen da nehm ich meinen Bluray Brenner der in meinem jetzigen Pc verbaut is.
Bei Alternate konnt ich nur das in der Preisklasse finden http://www.alternate.de/html/product/MS-TECH/CA-012/952022/?
spricht mich aber optisch nich so an hätts gern in bisschen klotzischer gefällt mir besser
Wenn jemand in Link für ein gutes günstiges  µATX Gehäuse plus Mboard für i3 oder i5 je, nach preis, hat wäre net

danke


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2012)

Hmm, 37€ MIT Netzteil und bei alternate - das Gehäuse kann an sich nix gutes sein... hat auch nur Platz für eine einzige Festplatte. 

Nimm lieber das hier: Sharkoon MS140 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da passen auch lange Grafikkarten rein


Wegen Board: willst Du bei alternate kaufen, oder ist es egal? Bei alternate zB das hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/H61M-G35_(G3)/984548    ansonsten könnte man auch eines mit 4 DDR3-Slots raussuchen.


----------



## zeugs8472 (29. August 2012)

Das Gehäuse is schon mal toll gefällt mir wegen Board is egal wo her muss net von Alternate sein will ja erst mal nur Referenzen haben.


----------



## svd (29. August 2012)

Hast du denn das Betriebssystem schon?

Wenn ich ein günstiges und kompaktes System zusammenstellen müsste, sähe es ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Je nach Budget würde ich eigentlich nur die CPU ändern. Von Pentium G850 über Core i3-2120 bis vlt. max zum Core i5-3470.
Mit der HD7870 eignen sich alle Prozessoren zum Spielen.

Das Netzteil ist letzthin im Preis gestiegen, da könnte auch ein etwas günstigeres rein.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2012)

Jo, die Zusammenstellung kann man gut nehmen - als CPU kannste natürlich auch nen i5 nehmen, wenn du willst.


----------



## zeugs8472 (31. August 2012)

Betriebssystem hab ich schon brauch ich nicht mitrechnen. Wollt auf jedenfall eine i5 ist ein wenig zukunftssicherer. Und was die Grafikkarte angeht bin ich ja eher ein Freund von nvidia als Ati aber man kann mich ja noch umstimmen


----------



## svd (31. August 2012)

Naja, im Beispiel wäre eh ein i5 verbaut. Zwar "nur" Sandy Bridge, aber echte 3.0GHz reichen dicke.
Außerdem ist der SB, durch den größeren Die, ein wenig kühler (falls kein Aftermarket Prozessorkühler sein muss).

Normal tendierte ich auch zu nvidia. Aber AMD bietet dir für 220€ eine Karte auf GTX580 Niveau. Das gibbet bei nvidia schlicht nicht.
Und eine empfehlenswerte Core i5/nvidia Kombination für unter 600€ ist momentan einfach nicht drin. 

D.h., natürlich kannst du eine GTX570 nehmen, kostet nur ein wenig mehr, bietet dir aber dafür 90% der Leistung des i5/HD7870 Systems. (Aber dann halt nach einem Borderlands 2 Bundle schauen, dann tut's nicht so weh.)

edit: Hmm, hab noch mal gerechnet, die beste Intel/nvidia Kombination unter 600€ wäre, rein von der Leistung her, der Core i3-2120 mit der GTX660Ti. Der Prozessor hat zwar bloß zwei Kerne, rechnet aber flotter als alte AMD Vierkerner. Und das Hyperthreading gleicht dieses Manko in einigen Anwendungen auch aus.
Ich denke, mit einem höher getakteten Core i3 (der 2120 hat ja 3.3GHz) brauchst du dir wenig Gedanken um einen neuen Prozessor machen, bis die neue Konsolengeneration (die WiiU zähl ich da nicht mit.  ) und Intels "Tick" (also die Generation nach IvyBridge) da ist.


----------

